# Torn ligaments and tendons in ankle



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok so i crashed on my singlespeed and messed my ankle up pretty good.( didnt have time to unclip) They said tendons and ligaments were torn on the outside of my ankle and expect to be out 6 weeks. Anyone else been through this? Actual recovery time? Any exercises to do to keep from turning into a blob?(220 right now). How about those hand bikes you see in the gym? Thanks.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Let them take the time to heal.
I'm sitting here with my leg in a cast after my 3rd ankle surgery in a year. I ended up getting the joint fused from destroying the cartilage and getting post traumatic arthritis about 6 mos. after my wreck (SuperMoto, hit a haybale at about 50-60mph and stomped my foot on landing).
Do any exercising you can without stressing the joint out, tendons and ligaments take awhile to get back and they'll be easily injured again for a few months until they get back to 100%.


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanx*

DSFA, i crashed my nephews CRF 250 last winter trying to ride it like a slopestyle bike. Broke all 5 medatarsils in my foot(sp?).. forgot to wear boots.. oops. 10 weeks off then. I guess ill take it easy for the next few weeks. Thanx for the advice.


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

Agree with DSFA...give it time to heal. I sprained and fractured (not displaced) my ankle running in June and am still on crutches because I didn't slow down initially---and there was a bit of medical incompetence as well. 

When I did the other foot (sprain and fracture too), it took about 3.5 months before I felt 100% better and about 2.5 before I was allowed to get back on a bike. Light resistance exercises with a Theraband plus low resistance cycling on the trainer really helped my ankle heal. I bought one of those pilates DVD's with the resistance bands to make the exercises less monotonous. A month of that made a HUGE difference. Going to PT will also help you recover quicker if you have that option.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*What they've said*

Six weeks out is probably referring to the time it's going to take for things to heal enough in there to begin PT. Add months of getting stuff stretched out and strengthened. Good luck. You don't want to mess with your ankle recovery.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

my experience:

Torn ankle ligaments on May 29, 2006, in a cast all of June and 1/2 of July, in a Darth Vader boot July and August, walking with a limp in September- October, started riding on asphalt w/platform pedals in November - December.

Hit the fireroads (with platforms) in January. Hit the single track (with platforms) in February.

In March I was in clipless and back to regular riding so about 9 months total recovery time.

I also worked my ankle religiously (about 4-5 times a day) on mobility and strenghtening exercises.


----------



## bigeazzy93 (Dec 13, 2005)

Many years ago I tore the ligaments in my ankle messing around in a parkinglot. After healing up, there was a reinjury stepping on a tennis ball. Lame, I know. But after the ball incident the ligaments did not heal back together. The result was severe instability in the joint, so an orthopedic surgeon performed a Chrisman and Snook procedure. The tendon on the outside of your foot is split, holes are drilled through your tibia and heel bone, finally the split tendon is routed through the holes and the ankle is stable again. This is followed by 4 weeks on crutches and 12 more weeks in a walking cast. The drugs were great but the PT and the pain sucked. I think I started riding a stationary bike at 4 weeks and was able to ride outside after 16 weeks. Today the ankle is great but try and get it to heel without the drill and knife.


----------

